
Generating electricity from a balloon - pchristensen
http://greenwombat.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/11/05/generating-electricity-from-a-balloon/
======
ars
It's an interesting idea: instead of making large sheets of solar cells, make
a small one and gather the light from a large area and send it to the cell.

And the real smart idea is the mirror - a simple balloon.

But, I'm not so sure solar cells exist that can handle that much power. Yes
you can send them more sun - but can they handle it? I think they can't - or
least if they can, they saturate, so no matter how much more light you send
their power is capped.

And indeed, at the very end they mention that the solar cells they need don't
exist.

------
mhb
My party balloons deflate in a day. What keeps theirs from doing the same?

Also there could be some durability problems. Just a thought.

~~~
ars
> My party balloons deflate in a day. What keeps theirs from doing the same?

That's because they have helium in them (so they float). Put air in and they
will not deflate.

> Also there could be some durability problems.

Mylar is a really strong material actually. I think they use it to insulate
satellites.

~~~
mhb
OK about the helium, but the air will still leak if the pressure inside is
higher. Also as the air inside heats and cools the balloon will change shape.
Maybe their system is so robust or cheap that these effects don't matter.

